# Hunter's Moon



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/horus-heresy/hunters-moon-mp3.html

Released for download today.

I found it very underwhelming. Anyone else listened to it yet?

The plot for those interested:


The whole audio is based on the oceanic planet of Pelago where an old fisherman is narrating a story to his young relative. The story covers his experiences many years prior when he met the 'star giants'. The first half (roughly 15 minutes of audio) tells the story of this old man in his younger days as he fishes with his companions. The only interesting thing which comes out of this is an minor insight into their very limited perception of the Imperium and other off-word matters. 

Then, an Alpha Legion Stormbird crash lands into the ocean near where they happen to be fishing. The protagonists board the ship and discover a still-living Space Wolf who eventually reveals how he ended up on an Alpha Legion vessel. He was part of the Space Wolf pack who was sent to watch Alpharius for signs of betrayal (such as those packs who were sent to Guilliman or Sanguinius). During the pack's welcome aboard an Alpha Legion vessel they were attacked by the traitors. This Space Wolf was convinced that during the melee he executed Alpharius with a pistol shot to the head. He and a couple of others then manage to escape the vessel in a stolen Stormbird but not before a couple of Alpha Legionnaires are able to infiltrate the ship, the resulting combat causes the aforementioned crash landing. The culmination of the audio occurs as an Alpha Legion squad land on the planet and kill the remaining Space Wolf. 

Oh, and just in case it wasn't clear, the Space Wolf didn't actually execute Alpharius. He got duped by the whole 'I am Alpharius' thing. Shocking I know.


----------



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

Bah, figures it turns out disappointing, just another piece of trash audio drama... I have it sitting on my desktop waiting to be listened to, but I was curious if I should wait to read Scars first or not?


----------



## aerogems (May 16, 2013)

Khyzer said:


> Bah, figures it turns out disappointing, just another piece of trash audio drama... I have it sitting on my desktop waiting to be listened to, but I was curious if I should wait to read Scars first or not?


I'm probably not the only one who will share this sentiment, but Scars is surprisingly good. Takes a little bit to get rolling, but by the 1/4 mark at least, it's got a pretty good bit of momentum going that keeps up pretty consistently throughout the rest of the book. Or at least to the 60-70% mark I'm at. I wish the book didn't skip around so much, jumping from one set of characters to another, but it's still a good read. So you can either eat your vegetables first, so to speak, with the audio drama or go straight for desert with Scars.


----------



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

Well I was more or less almost 100% positive that _Scars_ was going to blow _Hunter's Moon_ out of the water. I have _Scars_ being delivered in the mail at the moment, and I was more asking that because I know _Scars_ involves the Alpha Legion attacking both the White Scars and the Space Wolves. That if the audio drama has spoilers for _Scars_ or not.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Thought this one was extremely underwhelming. Easily one of the weakest audio dramas BL has released, and the fact that it adds fuck all to the overall plot and progression of the series does not exactly help.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Khyzer said:


> but I was curious if I should wait to read Scars first or not?


Although I expected them to be interlinked, _Hunter's Moon_ and _Scars_ were actually completely unrelated. So listening to _Hunter's Moon_ first won't effect your reading of _Scars_.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Well hola guys:
To Khyzer Doelago -


> this one was extremely underwhelming


 - Exactly why? Very good audio drama. 

It was past time they told us a story about the fate of the Wolf packs sent to watch on the Primarchs. 
1) No pack for Thousand Sons (due to the event of you know burning of Prospero); World Eaters; Death Guard; Sons of Horus; Emperors Children - due to the fact they are traitors - officially; via the 'Scars' we know why there is no pack for White Scars. 
2) We now know the fate of 3 of this packs - we know what happened to the pack sent to Blood Angels (via events of 'Fear to thread'); we know what happened to the pack sent to Ultramar 'Unremembered empire'; and now via this audio we know what happened to the pack send to Alpha Legion, and that's cool with me.
3) Now we need to know the fate of the pack for Iron Warriors; Night Lords (this one gonna rock :laugh: ); Word Bearers; Raven Guard; Salamanders; Imperial Fists. 
Audio is pretty good on narrative and sound effects - you can't do every audio a 'Tallarn' battle, they would become boring :taunt:


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Anakwanar said:


> Well hola guys:
> To Khyzer Doelago - - Exactly why? Very good audio drama.
> 
> It was past time they told us a story about the fate of the Wolf packs sent to watch on the Primarchs.
> ...


I thought the packs were sent after the Council of Nikaea? Or if they were sent after Magnus’s warning why would packs not be sent to the four Isstvan Legions? They were not believed to be traitors at that point. Certainly at the point of the packs being sent. For example the lot that arrived with the Angels had no knowledge of the Heresy. I love to have a story’s that dealt with each of their fates.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Anakwanar said:


> It was past time they told us a story about the fate of the Wolf packs sent to watch on the Primarchs.
> 1) No pack for Thousand Sons (due to the event of you know burning of Prospero); World Eaters; Death Guard; Sons of Horus; Emperors Children - due to the fact they are traitors - officially; via the 'Scars' we know why there is no pack for White Scars.
> 2) We now know the fate of 3 of this packs - we know what happened to the pack sent to Blood Angels (via events of 'Fear to thread'); we know what happened to the pack sent to Ultramar 'Unremembered empire'; and now via this audio we know what happened to the pack send to Alpha Legion, and that's cool with me.
> 3) Now we need to know the fate of the pack for Iron Warriors; Night Lords (this one gonna rock :laugh: ); Word Bearers; Raven Guard; Salamanders; Imperial Fists.
> Audio is pretty good on narrative and sound effects - you can't do every audio a 'Tallarn' battle, they would become boring :taunt:


Which is all completely inconsequential and pointless.

Who cares about the fates of various 'packs' sent to watch over the primarchs. Dwelling on them in detail adds nothing a short piece of exposition wouldn't. The point of these packs is to show Leman Russ took his, perhaps self-appointed, role as the 'Emperor's executioner' very seriously and didn't fully trust any of his brothers and wanted contingencies in place. It shows a further sundering of brotherhood and the climate of fear in the Heresy. The example of one pack demonstrates all this, there's no need to go on about the rest. 

A pointless audio-drama. 

Adds nothing we haven't seen before, doesn't further the overall narrative and provides us with no new worthwhile characters or characterization.


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

Rems said:


> Which is all completely inconsequential and pointless.
> 
> Who cares about the fates of various 'packs' sent to watch over the primarchs. Dwelling on them in detail adds nothing a short piece of exposition wouldn't. The point of these packs is to show Leman Russ took his, perhaps self-appointed, role as the 'Emperor's executioner' very seriously and didn't fully trust any of his brothers and wanted contingencies in place. It shows a further sundering of brotherhood and the climate of fear in the Heresy. The example of one pack demonstrates all this, there's no need to go on about the rest.
> 
> ...


 
This is your opinion Rems. Some of might want to know those details. I surely didn't think it was the best audio, but I certainly did not think it was pointless for some of the same reasons ank stated.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

mal310 - no, the packs was sent after Istvaan 3. It is cemented in Unremembered empire. The idea got to BL in the middle of the Heresy - so, that's why it seems the decision was made after Nikea :so_happy:


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Anakwanar said:


> mal310 - no, the packs was sent after Istvaan 3. It is cemented in Unremembered empire. The idea got to BL in the middle of the Heresy - so, that's why it seems the decision was made after Nikea :so_happy:


I’ve just checked Unremembered Empire, I cannot find any reference in relation to the wolf pack being sent because/after Istvaan 3. The way I read it they were sent at the same time that the rest of the Wolves were sent to Prospero. 

As I said in my last post on this point, the wolves who arrived with the Blood Angels knew nothing of Horus’s treachery so they could not have been sent after Istvaan 3.

I think the pertinent quote would be_ ‘If one can fall, more can fall’._ Faffnr Bludbroder


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Rems said:


> Which is all completely inconsequential and pointless.
> 
> Who cares about the fates of various 'packs' sent to watch over the primarchs. Dwelling on them in detail adds nothing a short piece of exposition wouldn't. The point of these packs is to show Leman Russ took his, perhaps self-appointed, role as the 'Emperor's executioner' very seriously and didn't fully trust any of his brothers and wanted contingencies in place. It shows a further sundering of brotherhood and the climate of fear in the Heresy. The example of one pack demonstrates all this, there's no need to go on about the rest.
> 
> ...


Your opinion. Nothing more.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Rems said:


> Which is all completely inconsequential and pointless.
> 
> Who cares about the fates of various 'packs' sent to watch over the primarchs. Dwelling on them in detail adds nothing a short piece of exposition wouldn't. The point of these packs is to show Leman Russ took his, perhaps self-appointed, role as the 'Emperor's executioner' very seriously and didn't fully trust any of his brothers and wanted contingencies in place. It shows a further sundering of brotherhood and the climate of fear in the Heresy. The example of one pack demonstrates all this, there's no need to go on about the rest.
> 
> ...


I agree. I don't disagree with the audio's plot being about a wolf-pack in principle, but it was just so dull in its execution. 

It's not like BL are going to tell the tales of every single wolf-pack, but at least make the story you do decide to tell interesting and engaging - nothing happened!



mal310 said:


> I’ve just checked Unremembered Empire, I cannot find any reference in relation to the wolf pack being sent because/after Istvaan 3. The way I read it they were sent at the same time that the rest of the Wolves were sent to Prospero.
> 
> As I said in my last post on this point, the wolves who arrived with the Blood Angels knew nothing of Horus’s treachery so they could not have been sent after Istvaan 3.
> 
> I think the pertinent quote would be_ ‘If one can fall, more can fall’._ Faffnr Bludbroder


_Hunter's Moon_ directly states the packs were dispatched "after Prospero" though that doesn't really narrow it down. I don't think it really matters though to be honest.


----------



## Nineswords (Dec 17, 2012)

Rems said:


> A pointless audio-drama.
> 
> Adds nothing we haven't seen before, doesn't further the overall narrative and provides us with no new worthwhile characters or characterization.


Then I hoped you didn't waste your money then. I bought it, and loved it. As an Alpha Legion fan, in the context of the series so far, this 'pointless' audio drama has spoken volumes about where the legion are heading.

Edit: Also wanted to add the voice of the Space Wolf was absolutely spot on.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Nineswords said:


> As an Alpha Legion fan, in the context of the series so far, this 'pointless' audio drama has spoken volumes about where the legion are heading.


How, may I ask?


----------



## Nineswords (Dec 17, 2012)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> How, may I ask?


I have some speculations which I've written out in more detail as the basis for The Serpent's Lair (AL forums) summer campaign which I'll PM you, but here is some food for thought for everyone else.

*SPOILERS FOLLOW*

Like all the HH shorts, it's like watching the extended cut of a movie series; additional characterisation, small details that are not essential to the plot, but taken together are reflective or key elements that tie up some of the bigger actions together. For example, in THE SERPENT BENEATH (appearing in The Primarchs), an introductory sequence where an Alpha Legion squad takes out some White Scars are linked into a wider narrative (in this case, SCARS) which we know the protagonists' decisions have major implications in the saga.

Hunter's Moon is no different, we get an insight into the prevailing mentalities of the two factions involved; from the wolf packs of the Vlka Fenryka to the changes of the Alpha Legion after they have sided with Horus.

In particular, I urge listeners to consider the following points:

*Who is Alpharius?* To Torbion (sp), he was under the impression that he had executed the primarch, only to be stunned at the reveal that it was certainly not Alpharius the primarch, even though Alpharius obviously possesses a superior combat prowess than two of the Space Wolves' very best champions.

Torbion describes Alpharius as 'ignoble' and 'rash', and yet any close reader of the books knows that the characterisation of the twin primarchs is that they ultimate pragmatists, noble in intent and unflappable even in the face of the burden placed upon the Alpha Legion. The Alpharius Torbion encounters is very much acting out of character, in fact, to the point where 'Alpharius' is _in character_, playing the part of an ego driven primarch vying for supremacy in Horus' inner circle perfectly;

If this not the primarch, then who exactly is Alpharius? For readers of other Alpha Legion related stories, I point your attention to both the role of Sheed Ranko in THE SERPENT BENEATH, and the character of Phocron in the 40k story WE ARE ONE by John French (Hammer & Bolter 10). The connection goes beyond the aesthetic.

The armour. In Hunter's Moon, the Alpharius that descends from the titular ship is described as "ornately attired, bare headed, his scalp gleamed copper in the sun". Gav Thorpe takes great pains to describe the primarchs' obsessive detail to making their armour as ordinary as any other legionnaire in DELIVERANCE LOST. Rob Sanders describes a foreshadowing of the Alpha Legions' actions referring to 'other' armour (the implications of this are hard to determine at the moment). Everyone understands that the traitor legions have changed their armour after they sided with Horus, all for different reasons. The question to ask, is why do the Alpha Legion choose to change theirs?


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

We don't know if that was Alpharius on the ship. I doubt the Wolves even saw him.

Alpharious could have acted rash/ignoble. The Wovles don't have a clue as to how he really is like. 

Only the Primarchs and the first captains probably would.

Gave Thorpe and all the other authors with the exception of Abnett butchered Alpharious's image, the former depicting him as soiling his pants in the presence of Horus. So yeah, a grain of salt and all that.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

To Nineswords
You know that Sheed Ranko in THE SERPENT BENEATH 

is dead 
 ?
Phocron in the 40k story WE ARE ONE by John French 

is a Doom Eagle renegade marine 
 ?
You know that - right?
What we need - is a new full novel about Alpha Legion - not some agents, but about the Legion infrastructure and SM



> as the basis for The Serpent's Lair (AL forums) summer campaign which I'll PM you


Could you extrapolate this and PM me too?????


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

The Doom Eagle bit. Wtf?


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Anakwanar said:


> What we need - is a new full novel about Alpha Legion - not some agents, but about the Legion infrastructure and SM


Yes, and it needs to be by Dan Abnett, the only author who has done them justice.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Malus Darkblade said:


> The Doom Eagle bit. Wtf?


I'm with Malus, where in the many hells did you read that Anakwanar 'cause I'm not finding it in the story.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Nineswords said:


> Hunter's Moon is no different, we get an insight into the prevailing mentalities of the two factions involved; from the wolf packs of the Vlka Fenryka to the changes of the Alpha Legion after they have sided with Horus.
> 
> In particular, I urge listeners to consider the following points:
> 
> *Who is Alpharius?* To Torbion (sp), he was under the impression that he had executed the primarch, only to be stunned at the reveal that it was certainly not Alpharius the primarch, even though Alpharius obviously possesses a superior combat prowess than two of the Space Wolves' very best champions.


Firstly, it is quite a significant assumption to claim the Space Wolves in question were some of the Legion's "very best champions", and it is entirely plausible that an Alpha Legion captain (assuming the role of Alpharius) could match the physical prowess of the Space Wolves in question. To add to that: not once did the Space Wolf question how (relatively) easily he managed to execute a Primarch... certainly a degree of arrogance on his behalf. 



Nineswords said:


> If this not the primarch, then who exactly is Alpharius?


'Alpharius' in _Hunter's Moon_ was just an Alpha Legionnaire who had assumed the role of Alpharius to dupe the Wolves. I would say it's as simple as that. 



Nineswords said:


> The armour. In Hunter's Moon, the Alpharius that descends from the titular ship is described as "ornately attired, bare headed, his scalp gleamed copper in the sun". Gav Thorpe takes great pains to describe the primarchs' obsessive detail to making their armour as ordinary as any other legionnaire in DELIVERANCE LOST. Rob Sanders describes a foreshadowing of the Alpha Legions' actions referring to 'other' armour (the implications of this are hard to determine at the moment). Everyone understands that the traitor legions have changed their armour after they sided with Horus, all for different reasons. The question to ask, is why do the Alpha Legion choose to change theirs?


I would strongly suggest that this wasn't intentional on the author's part and was simply another example of minor author inconsistency across the series. To be honest, the Alpha Legion's portrayals since _Legion_ have been quite inconsistent and in some cases quite poor (Thorpe's _Deliverance Lost_ springs to mind). I wouldn't read too much into the differing descriptions of the armour. Besides that, Its also not too hard to imagine that the Alpha Legionnaire who assumed the role of 'Alpharius' to dupe the Wolves adorned more ornate armour to better play the role of a Primarch. After all, the Wolves weren't to know that the _real_ Alpharius (most of the time) wore unadorned armour to better fit in with the remainder of his Legion. After all, adorning more ornate armour is hardly a complex deception.

Honestly, I think you're reading too much into it. In my opinion, this audio revealed nothing about the Alpha Legion we didn't already know or hadn't already inferred. It simply reiterated what we have known since 2008 when _Legion_ was released: that some Alpha Legionnaires assume the role of their Primarch on occasion.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I thought this audio would tie up how the wolves go past the alpha legion I was highly disappointed.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I thought this audio would tie up how the wolves go past the alpha legion I was highly disappointed.


Yeah I was hoping it would have interlinked with _Scars_ as well.


----------

